# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Programmation d'un rveil

## aurelien018

bonjour  tous.
Donc voila je doit faire un rveil et je dispose de quelques difficults en programmation.
Pour se reveil on dispose d'une horloge de une minute, donc  chaque fronts montants le compteur unit minute s'incrmente. Quand notre compteur unit minute est incrment de 9 minutes le compteur dizaine minute est incrment de 1 puis quand le compteur dizaine minute est a 5 et que le compteur unit dizaine est 9 ca incrmente le compteur heure. 
Mon souci est que je ne sais pas comment regler l'heure. Avec mon binome nous avon penser a un mux qui selectionne avec le bouton rglage heure soit l'entr de l'horloge pour compter normalement ou sinon il selectionne les boutons poussoirs afin d'incrementer notre compteurs pour son reglage.
Pour l'insant nous avons juste crer le compteur horaire qui marche mais y nous reste du boulot. 
Merci de prendre du temps pour m'aider et bonne anne  tous.

Je vou joint ci-dessous les fichier vhdl que nous avons fait :

vhdlHeure.zip

----------


## gorgonite

> bonjour  tous.
> Donc voila je doit faire un rveil et je dispose de quelques difficults en programmation.



je pense que le problme ne vient pas vraiment de la partie programmation, mais de la synthse du circuit...  :;):   (d'aileurs, je ne suis pas asssez fort en vhdl pour vraiment aider)

le coup de l'incrmentation des compteurs en mettant la retenue sur l'entre du suivant est classique, et efficace  ::D: 
de l dcoule tous les units de temps... 

en revanche, il faudrait plus de dtails et de relations logiques sur tous les composants que vous souhaitez... et les objetifs "rels"

----------


## aurelien018

je te remercie de me repondre donc je vais plus expliciter mon probleme.
Ce qui permet d'incrmmenter nos compteurs est l'horloge qui a une priode de 1 minutes. donc avec mon binome on pensais mettre un multiplexeur avec comme bouton de slection le bouton reglage de l'heure. En fonction de l'etat de ce dernier on peut soit slectionner l'horloge pour incrmenter les compteurs (fonctionnement normale du rveil) soit incrmenter nos compteurs grace aux boutons de reglage heure et reglage minute (fonctionnement rglage de l'heure).
Le souci c'est que nous avons qu'un seul bouton de slection et 3 entres sur le multiplexeur (l'horloge, bouton reglage heure, bouton regalge minute), alors je sais pas si nous pouvons regrouper les 2 boutons de reglages ensemble.
Bon je sais pas si j'ai t assez claire en esperant que quelqun pourra nous eclairer merci.

----------


## gorgonite

a priori, ton bouton reglage doit influer sur les trois compteurs, afin de tout figer pendant l'opration...

ce que je verrais en fait, c'est un reset ; quand tu appuies sur le bouton, les compteurs prennent la valeur de ce qui a t pralablement mis dans des "registres" adquates...

j'espre que c'est clair  ::?:

----------


## aurelien018

Salutation,
Merci pour tes conseils, nous avons russi a rgler l'heure courante.
Mais nous disposons encore de quelque soucis pour rgler et mmoriser l'heure de sonnerie. Nous pensons qu'il faut utiliser des registre mais  nous savons pas comment procder.
Merci de nous repondre.

----------


## gorgonite

> Mais nous disposons encore de quelque soucis pour rgler et mmoriser l'heure de sonnerie. Nous pensons qu'il faut utiliser des registre mais  nous savons pas comment procder.



heure de sonnerie ? tu parles d'une alarme de rveil ?

ben tu peux stocker chaque composante au niveau du compteur concern... mais a va complexifier la mise  jour  ::?:

----------


## gorgonite

> heure de sonnerie ? tu parles d'une alarme de rveil ?
> 
> ben tu peux stocker chaque composante au niveau du compteur concern... mais a va complexifier la mise  jour



nb: ce serait bien de passer ta solution... pour les prochains visiteurs (et au passage, a m'intresse  ::): )


ps: aucun MP technique... je rponds si j'ai le temps, et si je peux  :;):

----------


## aurelien018

bon pour l'instant nous somme un peu bloquer mais demain la prof notera notre travail donc si ca vous interese je pourrais mettre mes comptes rendus avec les fichier VHDL

----------


## till666

slt je suis en dut geii et moi aussi je dois programmer un reveil numrique a partir d'un pic 16F877  et d'un afficheur lcd.J'ai russi a programmer ,l'heure vec un timer et une interruption, puis le rglage de l'heure avec un deusiee timer ce qui fait que lorsque j'appuie sur un bouton branch sur l entre de mon pic l' heure et acclr.Mais voila mon prbleme je n'arrive pas  faire varier la vitesse de mon interruption de faon que plus ons appuie sur le bouton plus l'incrmentation est rapide.

----------

